# Jetzt also doch! Einer der besten DC-Filme soll fortgesetzt werden



## Icetii (31. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jetzt also doch! Einer der besten DC-Filme soll fortgesetzt werden* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Jetzt also doch! Einer der besten DC-Filme soll fortgesetzt werden*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## McDrake (31. Januar 2022)

Also echt?
Also spannend. 
Also ich fand den Film toll!


Jetzt im Ernst.
Ich wollte wirklich, dass der Film nicht endet, da die Weiterentwicklung der Geschichte aus der Sicht von Joker (uuuups, Spoiler), sehr spannend.


----------



## OutsiderXE (31. Januar 2022)

Ich wollt eigentlich sagen, dass die Geschichte ja fertigerzählt ist. Aber eigentlich könnten sie doch noch erzählen wie er zum Gangster-Boss aufsteigt.


----------



## McDrake (31. Januar 2022)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Ich wollt eigentlich sagen, dass die Geschichte ja fertigerzählt ist. Aber eigentlich könnten sie doch noch erzählen wie er zum Gangster-Boss aufsteigt.


Halt eben, weil man eine andere Perspektive bekommt. Gut geschriebene Bösewichten, kann man ihre Beweggründe nachvollziehen.... Selbst Psychos, eben weil man die Vorgeschichte kennt.
Innerlich sind wir doch auch so, haben uns aber unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (31. Januar 2022)

Ein zweiter Teil wäre absolut fantastisch! Hab den ersten Teil Ende 2019 im englischen Original im Kino geschaut und war nachhaltig beeindruckt. Zum digitalen Release direkt gekauft und seitdem schon ein paar weitere Mal geguckt.

Vor allem eine Szene kurz vor Ende des Films auf der Bühne der TV-Show (will nicht spoilern) jagt mir jedes Mal wieder Gänsehaut ein und gehört zu den besten schauspielerischen Leistungen, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Schon der Gedanke daran jagt mir Ehrfurcht ein.

tl;dr: Ein absolut fantastisches Meisterwerk!


----------



## Haehnchen81 (31. Januar 2022)

Hm bin Zwiegespalten... ein zweiter Teil kann jetzt eigentlich nur auf eine Weise funktionieren. Er steigt zu dem "Joker" auf den man aus der Vorlage kennt, als Boss und eben derjenige der Gotahm immer wieder terrorisiert... das MUSS dann aber eben auch zu einer Konfrontation mit Batman führen, bzw eben diesen auf den Plan rufen. Und genau hier würde man dann den einen Schritt zuviel gehen was diesen Joker angeht. Der Film hat ohne Batman erstmal soweit gut funktioniert weil es für Batman in dieser art der Zeitachse noch nicht an der Zeit war... spinnt man es weiter wäre Batman zwnagsläufig auch an der Reihe und ich meine das dies zu weit führen würde bei dieser Art der Originstory.

Andererseits war es ein großartiger Film... und ich würde gerne mehr von Joaquin Phoenix sehen... doch für mich funktionierte der Film vor allem auch deshalb, weil man nicht wirklich darauf kommt das man hier "DEN JOKER" sieht... das wird nur durch anspielungen auf Bruce Wayne und der Tatsache das es in Gotham spielt deutlich... ansonsten ist es einfach ein Porträt einer gescheiterten Existenz die durchdreht. Bissi Taxi Driver und Falling Down gemixt mit nem Comicbösewicht. Mit auftreten von Batman würde das aber insgesamt auch irgendwie zerstört werden.

Keine Ahnung ob und wie man das gescheit umsetzen kann... ich glaube es wäre besser den Film so für sich stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Amouranth (31. Januar 2022)

Es gibt übrigens auch eine Fortsetzung zu meiner Doku.
Den Trailer gibt es morgen exklusiv auf PCG!!!!


----------



## arrgh (31. Januar 2022)

Amouranth schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch eine Fortsetzung zu meiner Doku.
> Den Trailer gibt es morgen exklusiv auf PCG!!!!


Endlich ist es geschehen! Sie ist da!


----------



## bigbrother25 (1. Februar 2022)

Ich kann mich dem Juhu nicht anschliessen. Ich fand den Film ganz nett, mehr aber auch nicht.
Ist wie mit Patterson als Batman. Nicht meins.
Niemand hat bisher den Joker so genial gespielt wie Heath Ledger. Und keiner nen besseren Batman als Ben Affleck. Wenn ein zweiter Film zu einem Aufeinandertreffen von Ben und Joaquim geführt hätte wäre es sicherlich cool gewesen.
Aber da Ben ja wieder rückfällig geworden ist stellt dies leider keine Option mehr dar.

Und ja, jetzt kommen wieder alle mit "Bale als Batman war ja viel besser".
Nicht für mich. Meine Meinung


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2022)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Hm bin Zwiegespalten... ein zweiter Teil kann jetzt eigentlich nur auf eine Weise funktionieren. Er steigt zu dem "Joker" auf den man aus der Vorlage kennt, als Boss und eben derjenige der Gotahm immer wieder terrorisiert... das MUSS dann aber eben auch zu einer Konfrontation mit Batman führen, bzw eben diesen auf den Plan rufen.


Harley Quinn vergessen?

Setting: Joker ist im Arkham Asylum, Harleen Quinzel bekommt ihn als Patienten, verfällt ihm langsam und am Ende befreit sie ihn als Harley Quinn.
Zack: "Joker 2" fertig mit einer Story, die man ganz im Stil des ersten Teils drehen könnte (und immer noch ohne Batman)


----------



## MichaelG (1. Februar 2022)

Genial..... Der Joker ist neben Heth Ledger der bisher beste. Und der Film war verstörend aber top. Wenn Teil 2 nur annähernd so gut wird ist das der Hammer.


----------

